# Some drawings..



## Niki (Oct 27, 2004)

I love drawing and especially to draw faces.   
Everytime I learn something new and I guess thats what makes it interesting for me. 
Here is few from some time ago..


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 27, 2004)

Wow, the eyes on your David Duchovny are amazing.  You are quite talented.


----------



## elrick (Oct 27, 2004)

second one is very good


----------



## Niki (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks guys, I appreciate your comments.


----------



## Darfion (Oct 27, 2004)

Excellent! You've got a talent there. Hope to see some more soon


----------



## Niki (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks alot Darfion. 
And we'll see...


----------



## Aga (Oct 27, 2004)

They're really, really good Niki.  I like them both.


----------



## Niki (Oct 27, 2004)

Thank you very much Aga. Im glad you liked them.


----------



## elrick (Oct 27, 2004)

*Niki*, I have an art section at my site, may be you'll like to take a look at it...


----------



## Niki (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks elrick, I'll gladly check it out when I have more time. :thumbsup:


----------



## vonnagy (Oct 27, 2004)

cool! post more drawings if you have them!


----------



## Karalee (Oct 27, 2004)

Whoa, those eyes...... :shock:


----------



## Niki (Oct 28, 2004)

vonnagy: Will do when Im on a drawing mood again. 
Kara:


----------

